# jewelry box design / construction



## mayday3374 (Feb 29, 2008)

hi everyone. i am looking to build a jewelry cabinet for my lovely, i seen some amazing work here on the project showcase and i am looking for some advise on how to construct the drawers. i am want to use walnut for the drawer faces and maple for the frame and body of the cabinet. my question is, what is the best joinery to use when constructing the box as most of the wood will be 1/4 and 1/2" thick? i have not worked with thin stock before, should i dovetail the drawer together or stick to miter cuts for the drawer corners? i want neat professional edges and corners, but i am looking for durability and would be embarassed if my weak corners pulled apart with normal use. attached is a scetch-up so you can see what i am creating there will be 2 necklace drawers on either side that open up to the sides, the main drawer section is in the middle, and the top will also open for additional storage and mirror. any suggestions would be a huge help. thank you


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

I dovetail 1/2" stock fairly often. My jig (Leigh D4R) won't do 1/4" stock. Finger joints would be strong and attractive. Miter joints won't have much strength unless you use a spline.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

mayday3374 said:


> should i dovetail the drawer together or stick to miter cuts


Why not do both?

I don't normally do this, and long-timers here can vouch for that, but your project is crying for dovetail splines IMO. You can make a shop-built jig to do it, but using thin stock like you are you want strebgth, and the shop-builts are not going to incorporate the 1° taper which is vital for strength.

Our jig system does automatically incorporate a 1° taper into both the corner of the work piece, and using a seperate jig (included) you can cut splines effortlessly that have the same 1° taper in the splines. 

We have several members here who have used the jig that can vouch for its simple, but effective use. The corner could not be stronger when using this joinery. 

I do have a prototype jig (actually Daren has it but he'll let you borrow it  )that we are releasing in the late spring that is designed for small work like this. Since you are a WWingtalk member, I would let you use and then when we get our first shipment I would send you a brand new one. If you are not interested no hard feelings I just wanted to make you aware of it.


----------

